# New take on arrow backstop



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Where do you get them?


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

You can buy rubber mulch at any hardware store. The binder is key, maybe someone more chemically inclined could give you an alternative to what used. Here is the link to buy the rubber and binder. Keep in mind the qualities you have to buy could make a really big target. I was thinking a carpet glue would work for a binder agent. 

http://spartonenterprises.com


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

OK. So you made the backstop mat yourself? Cool


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

I would probably need a bigger backstop...


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't take full credit, I had some help from some guys I met on a project that were installing a playground safety surface. 
If I had more material I would have made it wider... I typically can keep my left to right in check it's the up and down that gets me on those far shots.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Which 3-D target is that? I plan to get one soon. Nice back stop.


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's the Glendel Buck target. I bought it from Dicks Sporting goods. It's been a good target .


----------



## gene2000 (Aug 3, 2011)

How much rubber was used to make the back stop? Is anything behind holding it up in the center? Also have you shot it with a broadheah? Looks like a good idea


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I used rubber pellets which is more fine shred then rubber mulch I would say to build something similar to what I made, it would take two bags of rubber mulch combined with a 1/2 gallon of rubber binder. Once cured you do not need any center supports. You would pour and finish bigger back stops just like you do concrete. Screed board and a square form is all you need. The backs stops are perfect for outside as the elements do not damage them. In my opinion, once completed they would last forever.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Looks good. I wonder if a bag target filled with rubber mulch would work well, instead of filling with clothing. It would be more waterproof.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

mgwelder said:


> Looks good. I wonder if a bag target filled with rubber mulch would work well, instead of filling with clothing. It would be more waterproof.


It might. I used their online calculator to figure what a ThirdHand 4-foot target, 12" thick would require to fill: something like 16-17 bags at $10+ per bag (for "standard black" ground mulch). To fill 3 of them would require roughly a pallet of the mulch (50 bags = 2000lbs), $510 plus about $400 to $700 in Freight charges (depending on shipping area), it could get quite spendy in a relatively short time. However, still cheaper by several-thousand dollars than the same number of an equivalent-sized "Block" stacked-foam target, with far more durability and usable lifespan likely measured in multiple-decades.

This was for a "loose fill" 4' target, not using the glue-binder.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I was thinking a bag target from third hand, not the 4 foot stand. Should only take 2-3 bags for that.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

mgwelder said:


> I was thinking a bag target from third hand, not the 4 foot stand. Should only take 2-3 bags for that.


Oh, I knew that - but I was thinking *BIGGER*! :wink:


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Won't the rubber leave a thin film on your arrows from the heat generated as the arrow penetrates it?
I hang a hollow plastic golf ball in front of a target at times.
I've noticed the plastic leaves a film on the arrow that I have to scrape off.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

tote said:


> Won't the rubber leave a thin film on your arrows from the heat generated as the arrow penetrates it?
> I hang a hollow plastic golf ball in front of a target at times.
> I've noticed the plastic leaves a film on the arrow that I have to scrape off.


Golf ball ??? I would need a basketball... Maybe I need to practice more


----------



## ukyager (May 27, 2008)

So how does this stuff mix up?
Pour the rubber mulch into the form evenly then pour binder on top, or mix it all up and pour into form?


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

How difficult is arrow extraction?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a piece of foam from a boat dock. Mine is 4 feet tall by 8 feet long and 16 inches thick. I have had it for several years and it is still going strong I only use it as a backstop. it stops all my arrows. if you live near a lake or the coast you may be able to find one for free. I got mine from an abandoned dock. You can't beat free.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Try old sections of conveyor lines as a backstop.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

price a welding blanket and just hang it by the top only between two post,they seem to be made out of some tough stuff.at one of the clubs here in town they use a tight weave netting behind their indoor range.


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

You would mix it in a wheel barrel. It takes about 24 hours to set, depending on your binder. And arrow removal is similar to a new 3d target. It can be tough, arrow lube helps.


----------

